# Canon eos 50d firware upgrade



## jayne99 (Jun 7, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me how to upgrade the firmware in my camera it's driving me insane thankyou


----------



## jrizal (Jun 7, 2012)

Go to this link and follow instructions.Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS 50D


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 7, 2012)

Download firmware, put it on your CF card, then go to your camera and tell it to update firmware.


----------

